# Iran war



## Jos (Jan 12, 2012)

1. Iran is a signatory to the NNPT. This means that they are allowed to use uranium with which to create nuclear energy projects, which they are doing with Russian technical help.

2. These facilities are inspected by the IAEA.

3. To date, no nuclear materials have gone missing, or unaccounted for.

4. The Iranians are enriching uranium up to 20%, which is necessary for the creation of medical isotopes.

5. You have to be enriching uranium over 95% to create a nuclear bomb, which the Iranians are not doing.

6. Israel refuses to become a member of the NNPT, and does have nuclear weapons, and refuses for their nuclear sites to be inspected.

7. Israel wants the US to attack Iran because Israel claims that Iran is an existential threat to Israel's survival.

8. Russia and China may well enter the war on the side of Iran, should Iran be attacked; both are nuclear armed countries.

SO, to recap: we are looking engaging in a thermonuclear war with Russia and China to neutralize one of Israel's existential threats which has no nuclear weapons program.

ANY QUESTIONS?!?!?

7. The Iranians haven't started a war in 200 years, and definitely hasn't started any wars since becoming an Islamic Republic in 1979.

PLease post source


----------



## JStone (Jan 12, 2012)

The islimic shithole of iranistan is the al qaeda-supporting pathetic remnant of the defunct persian empire and should be bombed into dust.

Send the virgin-chasing motherfuckers to paradise allahu fucku


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 12, 2012)

China and Russia are not going to send their Soldiers into harms way for Iran, they will probably help them out with supplies and logistics but thats it.


----------



## JStone (Jan 12, 2012)

Jos said:


> 1. Iran is a signatory to the NNPT. This means that they are allowed to use uranium with which to create nuclear energy projects, which they are doing with Russian technical help.
> 
> 2. These facilities are inspected by the IAEA.
> 
> ...


 





Monkey, you're so stupid even for a monkey.  Israel has never threatened to destroy another country as the islimic shithole of iranistan has threatened Israel and the US.

The islimic shithole of iranistan is a state sponsor of terror that must be destroyed.


----------



## katsung47 (Jan 26, 2012)

703. War on Iran in February (1) (1/21/2012)

In last December I learned that my brother and sisters would have a trip to India and Dubai between  Feb. 2 to Feb 15, 2012. Since my relatives used to be arranged for a trip when the Feds has a new plan, that means there will be a new framed case in February and it always comes with big events as distraction- false flag terror attack, war, natural disaster or all of them. 

A news proved my allegation. It will be Iran war this time. 



> Russian military experts say the U.S. is likely to war against Iran in early February
> Date:2012-01-17
> Russian military experts say the U.S. is likely to war against Iran in early February « Military of China, force comment.



Why does the Feds choose February as operation time? Because there was a president election in Taiwan on Jan 14. National Party competed with Democratic Progressive Party for that seat. National Party is pro-China while D.P.P. pushes for independence of Taiwan. Of course, Beijing wants to see the National Party to win the presidency of Taiwan. 

On the other hand, China is a key component in war on Iran. China is a big customer of Iran. It shares 20% of exported oil of Iran. China opposed war on Iran for its own interest. So if US wants the Iran war, it must buy the agreement of China. The D.P.P. of Taiwan became the chip of the deal and was sacrificed in 1/14/2012 presidential election. 

On 1/10, Treasury Secretary Geithner visited China to confirm the secret deal. 
1/14,  Payment confirmed  





> Taiwan's China-friendly president wins re-election
> January 14, 2012   A.P.
> |
> 
> Taiwan&#39;s China-friendly President Wins Re-election | Fox News


1/15, Chinese Premier Wen Jiabao started his trip to Saudi Arabia, Qatar, United A.E. (all are US allies) to pick up other payments from the secret deal. 



> China, Saudi Arabia and the New Oil Alliance - 16 January 2012
> China, Saudi Arabia and the New Oil Alliance | Gold News



1/19, China confirms the deal to turn against Iran. 


> China Begins to Turn Against Iran
> 
> January 19, 2012 2:26 PM
> During Premier Wen Jiabao&#8217;s visit to the Persian Gulf, he struck deals with a number of countries, including Saudi Arabia, the United Arab Emirates and Qatar, many of whom are worried by Iran&#8217;s nuclear ambitions. China, which has long been one of Iran&#8217;s only allies and a major customer for its oil exports, now seems to be turning its back on Tehran. From the Telegraph:
> ...


----------



## eots (Jan 26, 2012)

JStone said:


> The islimic shithole of iranistan is the al qaeda-supporting pathetic remnant of the defunct persian empire and should be bombed into dust.
> 
> Send the virgin-chasing motherfuckers to paradise allahu fucku



Anti-Semite ! you work for al qaeda  on a mission make Jewish people look stupid,irrational, assholes ...you fool no none -


----------



## rhodescholar (Jan 27, 2012)

Jos said:


> 1. Iran is a signatory to the NNPT. This means that they are allowed to use uranium with which to create nuclear energy projects, which they are doing with Russian technical help.
> 
> 2. These facilities are inspected by the IAEA.
> 
> ...



Are you paid to be a lying asshole/troll?


----------



## Colin (Jan 28, 2012)

rhodescholar said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Iran is a signatory to the NNPT. This means that they are allowed to use uranium with which to create nuclear energy projects, which they are doing with Russian technical help.
> ...



Not as much as you're paid to be a gob flapping chicken hawk.


----------



## Jos (Jan 28, 2012)

All I saw was.... 





> This message is hidden because rhodescholar is on your ignore list.


----------



## sharif (Jan 28, 2012)

Jos said:


> 1. Iran is a signatory to the NNPT. This means that they are allowed to use uranium with which to create nuclear energy projects, which they are doing with Russian technical help.
> 
> 2. These facilities are inspected by the IAEA.
> 
> ...




But in the Holy Quran it is clearly mentioned  Never Jewish become Muslims true friends  but why Muslims countries still depending help from USA, which act is foolish and against totally against Quran

Past United States face memorial defeats faced from Iran.
1.	USA cant release their 54 hostage during 1979 at the time of Jimmy Carter President and claiming SUPER POWER of the world?
2.	Make a atmosphere and smooth condition for Iraq to attack Iran but how bravely Iranian soldier fought for 8 years ( 1980- 1988) that time UNO become silent observer 
3.	How American Ultra Modern safely captured IN ( Dec 2011 )by Iranian authority  which give more surprise and disturb the American authority and later postponed the idea to taken back from Iran for possible any Iranian strike.
4.	Shah of Iran force to leave Iran after Iran Revolution in 1979 in spite he got full support of United States but that time United States become helpless and do not give any support to Late Shah of Iran

The heinous acts of American or its agents, Zionist regime  ( Israel ) will not disturb our glorious path.  The more you will kill us the more our nation will awake.  

If United States or WEST think if they make fear to Iranian authority than are mistaken and not realized at present what is Iran strength and power?  If any country believes that he is super power than perhaps think more than 10 times if they decided to attack Iran.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2012)

Uncle Ferd says let Israel give `em a taste o' bunker-buster shock n' awe...

... dat'll bring `em around to the nuclear negotiatin' table.


----------



## Jos (Jan 29, 2012)

*Israel warns time is running out before it launches strike on Iran *


> The official added that all the indications were that the Iranian leadership has not yet decided whether to actually produce nuclear weapons, but would like to be in a position where they would be able to do so comparatively quickly if necessary. At present the country was between two to three years from producing a conventional nuclear weapon, he added.
> 
> The Iranian president Mahmoud Ahmadinejad offered to revive talks with the West, Russia and China and blamed "enemies" for sabotaging previous talks earlier this week.
> 
> The regime has offered International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) inspectors access to visit nuclear sites to ascertain that weapons are not being built, but also stated that the right to enrich uranium and produce nuclear fuel will not be surrendered


Israel warns time is running out before it launches strike on Iran - Middle East - World - The Independent


----------



## Outback (Jan 29, 2012)

Yeah, I can see Iran getting stomped soon too.


----------



## Trajan (Jan 29, 2012)

Jos said:


> 1. Iran is a signatory to the NNPT. This means that they are allowed to use uranium with which to create nuclear energy projects, which they are doing with Russian technical help.
> 
> 2. These facilities are inspected by the IAEA.
> 
> ...



hyperbole alert.


----------



## Trajan (Jan 29, 2012)

sharif said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Iran is a signatory to the NNPT. This means that they are allowed to use uranium with which to create nuclear energy projects, which they are doing with Russian technical help.
> ...



you posted this bilge already,  so, what about those kids playing minefield tag? any quranic  verses to share on that? How do you reward a kid who's 13 years old of you cannot give him the 72 virgins?


----------



## rhodescholar (Jan 31, 2012)

Jos said:


> All I saw was....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not surprised since liberal fucktards like this are unable to defend their idiocies with facts - and only want to discuss with other liberal morons who agree with them.


----------



## rhodescholar (Jan 31, 2012)

Colin said:


> Not as much as you're paid to be a gob flapping chicken hawk.



Another ron paul retarded idiot, ugh the web forums are being overrun with them.

The 2 guaranteed indicators of a ron paul fucking idiot: they use the term: "chicken hawk" to try and insult anyone seeking an active foreign policy, and they mindlessly scream: "end the fed" as if these idiots have a grasp on either foreign or monetary policy.


----------



## editec (Jan 31, 2012)

Do I doubt that Iran is lying about building nuclear weapon capabilities?

Not one bit.

Does it worry me?

_Nope._


----------



## Colin (Jan 31, 2012)

rhodescholar said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> > Not as much as you're paid to be a gob flapping chicken hawk.
> ...



Lol! Who the fuck is Ron Paul? A relative of yours? Ain't into your politics moron...so yet another fail on your part. Now back to your armchair sabre rattling you lilly livered chicken shitehawk.


----------



## rhodescholar (Jan 31, 2012)

Colin said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > Lol! Who the fuck is Ron Paul?
> ...


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Jan 31, 2012)

editec said:


> Do I doubt that Iran is lying about building nuclear weapon capabilities?
> 
> Not one bit.
> 
> ...



Are you concerned that Iran is developing its Shahab 7 missile that will be able to deliver a nuclear warhead to any target on the US east coast and a few hundred miles beyond?


----------



## Colin (Feb 1, 2012)

rhodescholar said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> > rhodescholar said:
> ...


----------



## katsung47 (Feb 8, 2012)

704. Iran war (2) (1/28/2011)

Be noticed that on 1/10, Treasury Secretary Geithner visited China. I allege it was to confirm the secret deal. Next day, there was such a news:



> Harper to visit China, seeking higher oil sales
> By David Ljunggren | Reuters  Wed, Jan 11, 2012
> 
> 
> ...




For the war on Iran, puppet Canada government ignores Beijing's poor human rights, now has a warm line to satisfy China's great appetite on oil. 

On Jan. 18, news reported that "Obama rejects oil pipeline from Canada, triggering loud controversy".  Of course, it is not for the consideration of environment as he said. It is part of the secret deal for Iran war. 

All these events: Geithner's China visit, Harper's plan to visit China for oil export to China, Obama's reject of the oil pipeline from Canada, Chinese Premier Wen's visit to Gulf and new deals with these oil countries, were done within ten days - from Jan.10 to Jan. 18. The technical details must  have been prepared in advance. That plan should have started from last November. 

My last clear warning for Iran war date was October. see "691. October 21 plot (11/1/2011)". It signals with Harold Camping's World End Day prediction and FBI's case of "Iran plans to assassinate Saudi ambassador in US soil". 

Since November, they were preparing this big one - bribe China. Part of this plot is NDAA. It was proposed in late November. When Obama signed it into law on 12/31, I wrote on 1/2, "700. National Defense Authorization Act (1/2/2012)". On point 5, I said, 

"5.	War on Iran is their major goal. With great possibility, there will be false flag nuclear attacks on US cities to justify the Iran war. Most people realize the truth of the 911 attack. This law is created to deal with the people who wont believe this government anymore when such terror attack happens again. "

I would say my observation was very accurate. One week later, we saw all these events relate to Iran war.


----------



## Trajan (Feb 8, 2012)

Jos said:


> 1. Iran is a signatory to the NNPT. This means that they are allowed to use uranium with which to create nuclear energy projects, which they are doing with Russian technical help.
> 
> 2. These facilities are inspected by the IAEA.
> 
> ...



U.N. Nuclear Inspectors Visit to Iran Is a Failure, West Says

Published: February 3, 2012 

DUBAI, United Arab Emirates  American and European officials said Friday that a mission by international nuclear inspectors to Tehran this week had failed to address their key concerns, indicating that Irans leaders believe they can resist pressure to open up the nations nuclear program. 

more here-

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/02/04/w...der-threatens-retaliation-against-attack.html

your turn.


----------



## JStone (Feb 14, 2012)

eots said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > The islimic shithole of iranistan is the al qaeda-supporting pathetic remnant of the defunct persian empire and should be bombed into dust.
> ...



You still PMS'ing, twat?


----------



## katsung47 (Feb 22, 2012)

692. Iran war (11/8/2011)

To justify a war on Iran, the accusation is that Iran is developing nuclear weapons. To push the Americans to support the war, the Feds did a lot of provocateur work. 

1.	Psychological work: Intimidate public with nuclear crisis. We saw on 3/11/2011, an earthquake in Japan which damaged the nuclear plant in Fukushima. Media blew the trumpet to make it another Chernobyl case. Then in June, (timing is important here. Remember the Operation Geronimo was on May 1st. ) They prepared two nuclear disasters in US. One was in Calhoun Nuclear Plant in Nebraska, the other one was in Los Alamos nuclear Lab in New Mexico.

Insiders knew the disaster to come in advance, gave a warning. 



> 6/10/11     NASA Emails ALL Employees to PREPARE!
> June 10, 2011
> NASA Emails ALL Employees to PREPARE! June 10, 2011 - YouTube





> &#8220; Nebraska Nuclear Plant: Emergency Level 4 & Getting Worse -
> June 14, 2011 (1of3)
> Arnie Gundersen - Nebraska Nuclear Plant: Emergency Level 4 & Getting Worse - June 14, 2011 (1of3) - YouTube  &#8220;
> 
> ...



You also can see how US media is under the control of the Feds. They didn&#8217;t report the disaster, although it was at #4 emergency level, same level Fukushima had had. They were waiting for a false flag nuclear attack from &#8220;Al Qaida&#8221;. They wanted to make a shock and awe. When people were frozen in nuclear panic, Pentagon could activate a war. 

The nuclear disaster hadn&#8217;t developed further because their main case failed to go through. 

2.	A false flag nuclear attack to justify war on Iran. 

(1)	On April 25, Five days before &#8220;Operation Geronimo&#8221;, so said &#8220;Al Qaida&#8221; knew Bin Laden would be &#8220;killed&#8221; and threatened a nuclear attack. 

"





> Al-Qaeda Threatens to Unleash &#8216;Nuclear Hellstorm&#8217; if bin Laden Caught
> 
> Posted by Ingrid Turner on Apr 25, 2011
> 
> ...



(2)	May 1st, Operation Geronimo. Bin Laden was &#8220;killed&#8221; in a corpse less show. 

(3)	June 8, an announcement from Al Qaida justified the planned June nuke attack. 




> Bin Laden's No. 2: Muslims will destroy America
> 
> By BEN HUBBARD, Associated Press Ben Hubbard, Associated Press &#8211; Wed Jun 8, 4:24 pm ET
> CAIRO &#8211; Osama bin Laden's deputy warned Wednesday that America faces not individual terrorists or groups but an international community of Muslims that seek to destroy it and its allies. He was delivering a 28-minute videotaped eulogy to slain al-Qaida leader Osama bin Laden.
> ...



Though the June plot failed, the Feds still plans one before the end of the year &#8211; before Pentagon has to withdraw the troops from Iraq in 2011. So we saw Holder and Mueller have pushed out an &#8220;Iran is to assassinate Saudi Ambassador in US soil&#8221; case and now this news:



> Correcting the &#8216;fairy tale&#8217;: A SEAL&#8217;s account of how Osama bin Laden really died
> 11/7/2011
> Correcting the



Government changed the &#8220;kill Bin Laden&#8221; story again and again. It made their credit notorious low. They don&#8217;t care. Yesterday they let out a new one. What&#8217;s the purpose? My point of view: It&#8217;s a trick to remind public of Operation Geronimo. It&#8217;s a psychological tactic to let people believe it is a &#8220;revenge from Al Qaida&#8221; when a nuclear attack happens,.


----------



## katsung47 (Feb 22, 2012)

692. Iran war (11/8/2011)

To justify a war on Iran, the accusation is that Iran is developing nuclear weapons. To push the Americans to support the war, the Feds did a lot of provocateur work. 

1.	Psychological work: Intimidate public with nuclear crisis. We saw on 3/11/2011, an earthquake in Japan which damaged the nuclear plant in Fukushima. Media blew the trumpet to make it another Chernobyl case. Then in June, (timing is important here. Remember the Operation Geronimo was on May 1st. ) They prepared two nuclear disasters in US. One was in Calhoun Nuclear Plant in Nebraska, the other one was in Los Alamos nuclear Lab in New Mexico.

Insiders knew the disaster to come in advance, gave a warning. 



> 6/10/11     NASA Emails ALL Employees to PREPARE!
> June 10, 2011
> NASA Emails ALL Employees to PREPARE! June 10, 2011 - YouTube





>  Nebraska Nuclear Plant: Emergency Level 4 & Getting Worse -
> June 14, 2011 (1of3)
> Arnie Gundersen - Nebraska Nuclear Plant: Emergency Level 4 & Getting Worse - June 14, 2011 (1of3) - YouTube  
> 
> ...



You also can see how US media is under the control of the Feds. They didnt report the disaster, although it was at #4 emergency level, same level Fukushima had had. They were waiting for a false flag nuclear attack from Al Qaida. They wanted to make a shock and awe. When people were frozen in nuclear panic, Pentagon could activate a war. 

The nuclear disaster hadnt developed further because their main case failed to go through. 

2.	A false flag nuclear attack to justify war on Iran. 

(1)	On April 25, Five days before Operation Geronimo, so said Al Qaida knew Bin Laden would be killed and threatened a nuclear attack. 

"





> Al-Qaeda Threatens to Unleash Nuclear Hellstorm if bin Laden Caught
> 
> Posted by Ingrid Turner on Apr 25, 2011
> 
> ...



(2)	May 1st, Operation Geronimo. Bin Laden was killed in a corpse less show. 

(3)	June 8, an announcement from Al Qaida justified the planned June nuke attack. 




> Bin Laden's No. 2: Muslims will destroy America
> 
> By BEN HUBBARD, Associated Press Ben Hubbard, Associated Press  Wed Jun 8, 4:24 pm ET
> CAIRO  Osama bin Laden's deputy warned Wednesday that America faces not individual terrorists or groups but an international community of Muslims that seek to destroy it and its allies. He was delivering a 28-minute videotaped eulogy to slain al-Qaida leader Osama bin Laden.
> ...



Though the June plot failed, the Feds still plans one before the end of the year  before Pentagon has to withdraw the troops from Iraq in 2011. So we saw Holder and Mueller have pushed out an Iran is to assassinate Saudi Ambassador in US soil case and now this news:



> Correcting the fairy tale: A SEALs account of how Osama bin Laden really died
> 11/7/2011
> Correcting the



Government changed the kill Bin Laden story again and again. It made their credit notorious low. They dont care. Yesterday they let out a new one. Whats the purpose? My point of view: Its a trick to remind public of Operation Geronimo. Its a psychological tactic to let people believe it is a revenge from Al Qaida when a nuclear attack happens,.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 23, 2012)

Jos said:


> 1. Iran is a signatory to the NNPT. This means that they are allowed to use uranium with which to create nuclear energy projects, which they are doing with Russian technical help.
> 
> 2. These facilities are inspected by the IAEA.
> 
> ...



and yet the jew owned media is saying Iran is a threat to us.


----------



## eots (Feb 28, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_exC-fkFRw&feature=g-all-lik&context=G2ed4d75FAAAAAAAAAAA]Epic Debate George Galloway about &#39;War with Iran&#39; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Feb 28, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-NZ3otZzWw]George Galloway supports Hezbollah and Hamas - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots (Feb 28, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkE09TqFkGQ]Everlast, "Stone In My Hand for May15" - Third Intifada - Gaza, Palestine - Ken O&#39;Keefe - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Feb 28, 2012)

^^ Third Intefada?

They never ended the first one.


----------



## hipeter924 (Feb 28, 2012)

Introducing Galloway's opinions, unless you are talking about British politics provides the same degree of fail as comparing people with Nazi's aka Godwin's law. The fact that Galloway lies, and constantly changes his opinions to suit his politics at the time, makes his opinions on anything totally worthless. Next time if you are going to post an opinion on the middle east perhaps use someone like Robert Fisk, who actually believes what he is saying, and isn't just doing it for political points, or an RT clip.


----------



## FireFly (Feb 28, 2012)

rhodescholar said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Iran is a signatory to the NNPT. This means that they are allowed to use uranium with which to create nuclear energy projects, which they are doing with Russian technical help.
> ...


Yes - She is certainly lying. Saudi king urged U.S. to attack Iran The lying Palestinian sympathizers keep blaming Israel. Also the US has been protecting Iran from a Russian take-over. The Russians are not protecting Iran, they want to take it over.


----------



## rhodescholar (Mar 1, 2012)

Colin said:


> Touched a nerve have we yellow belly! Now go play with your toy soldiers and leave the adults alone.



Let us know when you are finished sucking ron paul's cock, moron.


----------



## rhodescholar (Mar 1, 2012)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Are you concerned that Iran is developing its Shahab 7 missile that will be able to deliver a nuclear warhead to any target on the US east coast and a few hundred miles beyond?



Too complex a thought for the moron iran defenders, they're still stuck on "you have no proof that iran is working on nukes!" and "you are a _ chickenhawk _!" as talking points, they're codebook hasn't been updated yet.


----------



## del (Mar 1, 2012)

rhodescholar said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> > Touched a nerve have we yellow belly! Now go play with your toy soldiers and leave the adults alone.
> ...



did you miss your turn?


----------



## rhodescholar (Mar 1, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> and yet the jew owned media is saying Iran is a threat to us.



Gunny needs to take out the trash...


----------



## rhodescholar (Mar 1, 2012)

del said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > Colin said:
> ...



Ugh, shogun's bedtime storyteller and bed-sharer lands like a turd in the toilet right on time.  No longer a mod, eh fuckhead?  Too hard a job for those with 2-digit IQs?  I'm away for a while from here and I see the forum made at least one smart decision firing your weak ass.


----------



## del (Mar 1, 2012)

rhodescholar said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > rhodescholar said:
> ...



*yawn*

shouldn't you be telling me what a tough guy you are, sweetie?


----------



## rhodescholar (Mar 3, 2012)

del said:


> shouldn't you be telling me what a tough guy you are, sweetie?



I thought that was your job here, pusscake.  Especially since you got fired as mod, it's not like you have much else usefulness around here.


----------



## Jos (Mar 3, 2012)

*Threats Against Iran are Criminal Under International Law*


> Last week, Brazils Foreign Affairs Minister, Antonio Patriota, reminded Ban Ki-moon regarding his role as UN Secretary General. it referred to the issue of criminal actions in derogation of international law.
> 
> "One sometimes hears the expression, 'all options are on the table.' But some actions are contrary to international law" Patriota told UN Secretar General Ban Ki-moon.
> 
> ...


Threats Against Iran are Criminal Under International Law


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Mar 3, 2012)

Jos said:


> *Threats Against Iran are Criminal Under International Law*
> 
> 
> > Last week, Brazils Foreign Affairs Minister, Antonio Patriota, reminded Ban Ki-moon regarding his role as UN Secretary General. it referred to the issue of criminal actions in derogation of international law.
> ...



Crap.  Iran is guilty of thousands or attacks against Israel, thousands of violations of Israel's territorial integrity, over more than three decades through it Arab proxies, Hezbollah, Hamas and Islamic Jihad, and in the context of this history, ongoing attacks against Israel, threats to destroy the state of Israel, explicit and implied, from the highest levels of the Iranian government, as Israeli attack against Iran's nuclear weapons and long range missile programs would clearly be an act of defense and completely legal under international law.


----------



## Jos (Mar 4, 2012)

*Principles of International Law Recognized in the Charter of the Nüremberg Tribunal and in the Judgment of the Tribunal, 1950.*



> Any person who commits an act which constitutes a crime under international law is responsible therefor and liable to punishment.
> 
> 
> Principle II
> ...



International Humanitarian Law - Principles Nuremberg Tribunal 1950


----------



## katsung47 (Mar 7, 2012)

> USS Enterprise - Possible False Flag!
> 
> Stop The False Flag Attack On The U.S.S. Enterprise - YouTube
> 
> ...


 
 911 did the same way. The insulator of the WTC was asbestos. It was forbidden by the later rule of construction. WTC thus became a hot potato in real estate market. The cost to tear down WTC would be high - equal to build a new one. Then we saw 911, they let insurance company to pay for the money.


----------



## Ropey (Mar 20, 2012)

^ Conspiracy Theories


----------



## Jos (Mar 20, 2012)

^ Notice how israeli firsters try to deflect the facts


----------



## Ropey (Mar 20, 2012)

Jos said:


> ^ Notice how israeli firsters try to deflect the facts





			
				katsung47 said:
			
		

> [911 did the same way. The insulator of the WTC was asbestos. It was forbidden by the later rule of construction. WTC thus became a hot potato in real estate market. The cost to tear down WTC would be high - equal to build a new one. Then we saw 911, they let insurance company to pay for the money.



The "fact" katsung47 is saying is that America did 9-11 on themselves and as a false flag so...


----------



## Jos (Mar 20, 2012)

When Americans learn what the israeli firsters have done there will be blood on the streets


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 20, 2012)

Jos said:


> When Americans learn what the israeli firsters have done there will be blood on the streets



Huh?


----------



## FireFly (Mar 21, 2012)

Jos said:


> When Americans learn what the israeli firsters have done there will be blood on the streets



Israel had nothing to do with the 9/11 Attacks. That was Afghanistan, Saudi Arabia & possibly Pakistan.


----------



## Jos (Mar 21, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7pdRhndfEGY]9/11 Whodunnitt? You Decide. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Mar 21, 2012)

^^ Conspiracy Theories


----------



## katsung47 (Mar 24, 2012)

Quote, "Why are there Hungarian MIG-29 in Israel?

English| We already dealt with this question once. The thing was brought up on the hook of why Israeli airplanes drill above Romania. We dissected the issue, that presumably they practice the high hill conditions similar to Iran, and with the Hungarian aircraft they are training under desert conditions, since Iran has this aerial flight at his disposal.

Carrying of MIG aircraft to Israel gained a more dangerous meaning according to the recent happenings. It appears much more logical that the Hungarian aircraft will be sacrificed. Iran is not that fool that he would leap into a war in such a way voluntarily that he attacks the American ships threatening him. The Israeli pilots will do this with the Hungarian aircraft.

They are transformed into Iranian aircraft supplied with colours and ensigns like that, as if they would be Iranian aircraft. A spectacular, well recorded attack against the american ships when Iranian ensign are visible on the planes would be enough for the public opinion to require immediate counterattack by NATO. One or two of them would be shot, and the TV reporters would be allowed to pass at a close range then they can see Iranian ensign on the planes - this would be the final, perfect propaganda of war against Iran.

Ejected and caught pilots would admit they were truly Iranian pilots and everyone would know about it. By this the war would be inescapable, and legally solid. Iran would expound the truth, but nobody would be interested on the West because they already are only waiting for some kind of minor excuse.

This may be easily the new Pearl Harbor case, and this is why those planes were carried just next to Iran.
Why are there Hungarian MIG-29 in Israel? | www.jöv


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Mar 24, 2012)

katsung47 said:


> Quote, "Why are there Hungarian MIG-29 in Israel?
> 
> English| We already dealt with this question once. The thing was brought up on the hook of why Israeli airplanes drill above Romania. We dissected the issue, that presumably they practice the high hill conditions similar to Iran, and with the Hungarian aircraft they are training under desert conditions, since Iran has this aerial flight at his disposal.
> 
> ...



Truly bizarre.  A more rational explanation is:



> Israel Air Force test pilots are flying MIG 29 jets and conducting dogfights against the IAF's F-16 fighters, Israel TV Channel 2 revealed last Wednesday. The MIG 29, developed by the soviets in the 1970s, is one of the best fighter jets used by eastern and Arab countries, as well as by Syria and Iran. It was developed to counter American-made jets such the F-16 or F/A-18.
> 
> The Jerusalem post, which printed the story this week, claims that the jets were loaned to Israel by an unnamed foreign country. It is not the first time that Israeli fighter pilots tested Russian aircraft. One of the most dramatic stories happened in a major intelligence coup, the Israeli Mossad stole an Iraqi MiG-21 in 1966, its active pilot flying it to a secret airbase in Israel.
> 
> ...



IAF Pilots are Practicing MIG-29/F-16 Dogfights


----------



## rhodescholar (Mar 31, 2012)

Jos said:


> ^ Notice how israeli firsters try to deflect the facts



"Israel firsters", just hilarious.  Mentally ill, weak trash posters like this really dumb the forum down.  Scum like this has no issue with pakistanis living in the US defending pakistan, or irish americans sending money to ireland to fight on against England - no these fucking turds can only complain when jews defend israel.  

Choke to death animal asshole.


----------



## JStone (Mar 31, 2012)

rhodescholar said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > ^ Notice how israeli firsters try to deflect the facts
> ...



You forgot to take your anti-psychotic medication?  

US: Iran Supporting al Qaeda Treasury Targets Key Al-Qa


----------



## kawserahmed (May 5, 2012)

Subject to the Iran problem US is going to impose a new embargo from 28 June. All foreign  oil importer will fall under this embargo.


----------



## rancidmilko (May 6, 2012)

The whole balance of the world hangs on a small question.
"Are Iranians crazy enough to attack?"
It's not like humanity doesn't have 1000's of other problems
The biggest one of them is that we don't seem to agree on shit.


----------



## RoccoR (May 6, 2012)

rancidmilko,  _*et al,*_

Iran is a rational player.  We must think of it as a rational player and treat it accordingly.  It is not a nation that is contemplating suicide.  And a independent strike against any nation, conventional or otherwise, woud be suicidal for Iran.



rancidmilko said:


> The whole balance of the world hangs on a small question.
> "Are Iranians crazy enough to attack?"
> It's not like humanity doesn't have 1000's of other problems
> The biggest one of them is that we don't seem to agree on shit.


*(COMMENT)*

Iran wants to be the Lord Protector of the Gulf States, and the major voice for the greater Middle East Region and its policies.  It wants to be a force that moves out/ejects the non-Islamic Military Hegemony that the US represents.  But there is no reason to believe that with, or without, a Nuclear Military Capability, Iran would unleash such a weapon; even on Israel.

What it does want is parity with Israel; to achieve a balance of power.  And this is a critical point of disagreement.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## rancidmilko (May 6, 2012)

RoccoR said:


> Iran wants to be the Lord Protector of the Gulf States, and the major voice for the greater Middle East Region and its policies.  It wants to be a force that moves out/ejects the non-Islamic Military Hegemony that the US represents.  But there is no reason to believe that with, or without, a Nuclear Military Capability, Iran would unleash such a weapon; even on Israel.
> 
> What it does want is parity with Israel; to achieve a balance of power.  And this is a critical point of disagreement.
> 
> ...



The problem is that there are even worse extremists among them
If Iran government fell, what would happen to the nukes?
Think of Pakistan. The US treats Pakistan differently because of the nukes.
Nobody hates the US more than NK. But they haven't used nukes.
But they get away with printing hundreds of millions of fake dollars every year.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (May 6, 2012)

JStone said:


> The islimic shithole of iranistan is the al *qaeda-supporting *pathetic remnant of the defunct persian empire and should be bombed into dust.
> 
> Send the virgin-chasing motherfuckers to paradise allahu fucku



 you are one ignorant bigot


----------



## JStone (May 13, 2012)

Truthseeker420 said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > The islimic shithole of iranistan is the al *qaeda-supporting *pathetic remnant of the defunct persian empire and should be bombed into dust.
> ...



You posted fake Talmudic text elsewhere lifted from nazi websites which I corrected in 2 minutes, forcing you to run away like a school girl seeing a spider.  So, shut the fuck up, you worthless sack of shit.


----------



## RoccoR (May 14, 2012)

rancidmilko,  _*et al,*_

Yes, this is a very common argument.  It is all about the concept of negative development of the countries that might acquire a nuclear weapons capability.  It presupposes that a anti-American, but rational country, will negatively develop into a further anti-American posture AND becomes irrational - to the point of suicidal action.

Iran, North Korea and Pakistan are well aware that a Nuclear Attack would result in their obliteration by the US; it would be suicide for their government, country and culture.



rancidmilko said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > Iran wants to be the Lord Protector of the Gulf States, and the major voice for the greater Middle East Region and its policies.  It wants to be a force that moves out/ejects the non-Islamic Military Hegemony that the US represents.  But there is no reason to believe that with, or without, a Nuclear Military Capability, Iran would unleash such a weapon; even on Israel.
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

There are several different sets of arguments against a Iran being allowed to attain a Nuclear Weapons potential.  The most often cited are portions or variants of the CGL Argument, named after andexplained by  ROBERT P. CASEY, LINDSEY GRAHAM AND JOE LIEBERMAN. 

In the thumbnail view, the CGL Argument emphasizes a couple of major points of concern.


The containment of a Nuclear Armed Iran, as was accomplished with the Cold War Soviet Union, is not possible.


A nuclear armed Iran is a global threat with the primary crosshairs on the US and Israel.

The first premise gives way to the idea that a nuclear armed Iran will:


Hold the global economy - relative to energy, hostage, threatening the oil supply.


Significantly change the military profile in the Persian Gulf through its missile strike capability.

In the second case, the CGL Argument suggests that allowing Iran to become a nuclear weapons state will cause: 


The greater GCC and Middle Eastern states to go nuclear.  There will be no chance for the region to become and remain nuclear weapons free.


And the resulting proliferation of the nuclear technology will eventually result in one or more of the radial terrorist elements, that are prevalent in the Middle East/Persian Gulf region, to acquire a nuclear weapon.


The argument also suggests that state sponsors of terrorism, such as Iran, will arm its proxy terrorist action arms, such as Hezbollah or Iraqi Shi'ite Militias, with its weaponry to carry-out to terrorist actions under the protection of Iran's nuclear umbrella.

_"Insanity: doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results."_ - _Albert Einstein_​
The CGL Argument implies that the strategy of containment cannot be applied to Iran because it would require the US to compromise its absolute position that Iran can never be allowed to attain Nuclear Weapons; as it is an unacceptable risk.

It also suggests that such economic pressure must be brought on Iran to the level that it would threaten the existence of the Regime.



WSJ said:


> First, it is imperative that the U.S. and its partners accelerate and expand economic pressure on Tehran. The only thing Iran's leaders value more than their nuclear ambitions is the survival of their regime. Consequently, sanctions must threaten the very existence of that regime in order to have a chance of stopping its illicit nuclear activities.
> 
> *SOURCE:* Iran Can't be Allowed a Nuclear Capacity



This is a paradox...   The CGL Argument implies that the Iranian Regime is both rational and _(more importantly)_ non-suicidal.  That is to say that: To Iran survival is more important than nuclear aggression or proliferation.  But if the economic pressure is so great that the survival of the regime is threatened, than the only recourse in the future is to develop a countermeasure; the nuclear  armament option.



			
				Institute for International Economics said:
			
		

> Of 115 cases of economic sanctions between World War I and 1990, we judged 34 percent to be at least partially successful. These cases include instances of multilateral sanctions and they include sanctioners other than the United States. The objective is to provide as comprehensive an analysis of sanctions as possible. Comparing the economic and political circumstances across these episodes, we found that sanctions tend to be most effective when:
> 
> 
> The goal is relatively modest (thus lessening the importance of multilateral cooperation, which often is difficult to obtain, and reducing the chances a rival power will bother to step in with offsetting assistance).
> ...



Again, we cannot approach these types of sanctions in the same way as we have in the past without running the risk of military action being required.  So we have to ask ourselves, which has been more successful in the past:  Sanctions or Containment?

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## katsung47 (May 18, 2012)

715. War as a distraction in April 14 plot (4/14/2012)

The Feds used to create big events to distract the framed case as I always said. In this April 14 plot they prepared a war. 

1. War crisis in Korea Peninsula. North Korea announced to launch a ballistical missile between 4/12 to 4/16. The core date is 4/14. 

2. War on Iran. 



> World powers to hold talks with Iran on April 14:
> BRUSSELS | Sun Apr 8, 2012
> World powers to hold talks with Iran on April 14: EU | Reuters




It's not a talk. It's an ultimatun. A war could have happened any time at US' will  when April 14 talks started. Simply because Iran won't accept a "surrender" demand.  Here is the rare report news: 



> US Gives Iran 'Last Chance' Warning
> 
> Obama demands concessions as crucial talks begin in Istanbul later this week
> 
> ...





> US Offers to 'Negotiate' if Iran Surrenders;
> 
> Thoughts on Negotiation Tactics; Obama Threatens War
> 
> ...



3. Eliminate any possible anti-war voice. Based on his religious stance, Pope will certainly against any new war. At this time, if the Iran war happens, his voice will be absent. Watch the time coincidence. 



> Could it Be? Another Resignation? &#8220;Pope Benedict to step down April 15 2012&#8243; from Kauilapele's Blog
> 
> Posted by Ram Arjuna on March 9, 2012 at 12:00pm
> 
> Could it Be? Another Resignation? &ldquo;Pope Benedict to step down April 15 2012&Prime; from Kauilapele's Blog - 2013 Rainbow Roundtable


----------

